# What do I need to hoop this lunchbag? Pic



## AAgreen (Oct 10, 2010)

Picture attached.

itcs ?

or fast frames?

which is better?

I still don't quite see how those work with pockets...

If it took the itcs, would size 2 be the best to go with since this is about the smallest item we would do like this?

It's 5" deep, almost 6" wide.


Thanks


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

Can it fit over your throat plate and move with easy when faux hooped on your hand

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## AAgreen (Oct 10, 2010)

sttbtch said:


> Can it fit over your throat plate and move with easy when faux hooped on your hand
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


Yea it moves okay, not the whole way obviously but I only need to go 3.75" wide with the design.

I have a Tajima TFMX-C1501.


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

If it is not heavy detailed design you can get way with sticky back and a fast frame

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## AAgreen (Oct 10, 2010)

sttbtch said:


> If it is not heavy detailed design you can get way with sticky back and a fast frame
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


Not looking to get away with something like that. Also it is pretty detailed. Looking for what we need to buy that will work well with it and with many other things in the future. Right now we just have 12,15,18CM round frames, 300x300cm, 510x540cm, 30x10, 300x410cm...

There was a boy scout hat that we couldn't embroider just this week too.


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

Fast frames are used with sticky back stabilizer . There is another. I forgot the name. They work on a clamping system. We have 2 of them. They work better with high detail in close areas. Also the mighty hoops with their magnets are great

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## AAgreen (Oct 10, 2010)

Alright tomorrow I might buy the 5.5" mighty hoop then...I think that one will fit okay. I do have to avoid that grey bottom stripe, it's a round tube that won't hoop at all.


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

If you are going to Vegas USS next week you can bring the bag to the show and try it before you buy it

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

Couldn't the 15cm hoop fit?


----------



## AAgreen (Oct 10, 2010)

nalob said:


> Couldn't the 15cm hoop fit?


No...the 12cm round almost fits but I can't hoop around the grey tube near the bottom. So no hoop I have will work.


----------



## purplecheese (May 22, 2011)

For bags like that we use the ICTCS system with small windows. I sell backpacks and other bags at shows and use this system for bags. Works great.

Embroidery Supplies.com - ICTCS Embroidery Clamping System By EMS HoopTech


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

I have the slimline http://www.hooptechproducts.com/slim_line.htm . If you get a clamp system keep in mind the measurement they have seems to be the sew field. I just measured the 5 1/2" circle that I have and its outer diameter is about 6 1/2" so probably the 4 1/2" square would work for you. You can call hooptech to confirm this they were really helpful with helping me choose which one I needed.


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

I have both the magnetic hoops and the Hooptech clamping system for small articles. BOTH are fantastic, but I think for this item the Hooptech system is the way to go. I would not go for the FastFrame system as I try to avoid anything sticky with the machine.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

The 5.5 mighty hoop will be too big for this. The 4.5 might work. The problem will be getting the bag over the sewing arm at the edges. You will probably need to find another location to sew. Another option would be to sew the design as a patch and freehand sewing it onto the bag.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

I have an old brother machine that has a huge bobbin arm thing so I WISH I could sew in these types of bag pockets. I usually end up just finding a better spot to sew. I don't mind using the fast frames for things like this, but I have never had luck just using sticky stabilizer. I always have to add some binder clips to it to hold. The mighty hoop will hoop over your cord roll, but probably would take up so much of the pocket space that you wouldn't have enough to get the arm in. They're awesome for hooping over buttons and everything else, but with bags I don't have much luck. I originally thought I would always use it for bags, but not really. I wish I had an ICTS system to try because I've heard good things about them.


----------



## beembroidery (Jul 22, 2010)

Does anyone happen to have the settings for Amaya OS for ITCS?


----------



## lesz (Mar 24, 2017)

You need an ITCS pocket system. I do not think you will be able to embroider a 3.75" wide design on that pocket image. My guess is 2.5" maximum. When it is hooped with an ITSC system you can trace it first to see if it will hang up, because of the size of the design, on the machine arm. The ITSC systems are an investment. If you would almost never use it again it might not be worth your while but if you want to expand your business to do bags, cases, etc., on items that cannot be hooped because of their fabric an ITCS system is the way to go.

Les


----------

